# Do women prefer feminine guys now?



## Legendary (May 11, 2012)

.


----------



## linxy5 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey I see the difference between A and B. I think its both some girls like guys that way more masculine while some like them more feminine. I think its a matter of preference/choice


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

It depends for women.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Feminine guys are not for me. I like the guy on the left.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

they both look the same to me lololol


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

You should have had us vote on which man we thought was more attractive / which one we would want to date.  I like feminine guys sometimes, but I'm not exactly wanting to have sex with them or anything... I just think they are attractive.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

You call that feminine guys. Try looking more in the direction of the scene kids ;


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The one on the right looks like he hasn't finished puberty yet (14 years old maybe?) and the one on the left doesn't look terribly bright and I sense a jerk vibe. Anyways brown hair is a turn-off.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

How is society _encouraging_ men to be more feminine?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Legendary said:


> Today society is encouraging men to be more feminine. To women, is this true? Why or why not and to men, do you see it?


I don't think so. Today's society just seems scared of equality and not accepting of people that are different.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

The one on the left looks like he could protect me from an angry bear better than the one on the left. 

However, the one on the left looks like a football player, and I don't date football players.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Legendary said:


> So the one on the left is better than the one on the left but you wouldn't date the one on the left but the one on the left can beat up a bear? I am sure the bear would win.
> 
> @ the other guy, the media and females from movies,magazines,school and so on seem to discuss how they like guys that are more fem looking.


Well the one on the left might at least give me some time to run away. I'd probably date the one on the left rather than the one on the right, I was just judging off of looks. And we all know how accurate that usually turns out...........


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Legendary said:


> Lol, I understand what you mean. Just a warning, if you ever date me, you will most likely be eaten by the bear. I mean, I will throw a rock at it but yeah.....
> 
> Forever alone .


Hahaha no worries, I like bears too much to hurt them anyways. I'd just throw him a sandwich and jump into a river or something. Besides, bears can't run downhill as fast, so that's a plus...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd assume the preference is more directed at guys who reject gender roles and pretenses of manliness, rather than femininity specifically. 

If you're talking about physicality exclusively, of course not. Since apparently being feminine, at least in the case you posted, just means being younger, it doesn't really make sense. Trends come and go, but generalising the attitudes of straight women as a demographic is pretty futile.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

In the right hand picture the guy has had his eyebrows waxed.
Obviously.
L2 obervation skills.
baddies.
all baddies.

thanks for understandng. :um
brb waxing buttcrack


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I would pref ably remove all my body hair though I don't like it it gets a bit out of hand.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Um, I did until I was like 15.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

I think the photo on the right looks better.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think these pictures are bad examples. The photo manipulation only added a broader jaw bone. I've seen women with pretty bold jaw bones, I can't say that this feature alone is enough to separate masculine vs feminine.

I do think feminine guys are definitely hot to some women. I don't know about the trend though. For instance, skinny rock band types with very stylized hair and eye liner, skinny jeans, high voices etc Those are feminine lol aesthetic wise of course.

As for personality, I wouldn't know anything about that.



Legendary said:


> Think this
> Manly
> Arnold Swchanegger(sp error)
> Syvester Stalone
> ...


That's a better example and I definitely understand what you're asking..too bad I'm not a girl.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I hope not, because I've put a lot of effort into building muscle (although I still look like a dork) and making my stubble look dangerous. I have a few features that might be considered feminine - like long eyelashes - but overall I think my look is manly (dorky manly).


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

idk i wouldnt generalize a whole genders taste like that. some have diff preferences.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Legendary said:


> Unfortunately, there is no edit button for some reason and you are stuck with that man's face in your brain forever without a better explanation.
> 
> Also, I wonder why is it a turn off for women if a guy is awkward and geeky but a turn on if he is a pretty boy girly looking guy. I guess women aren't turned on visually and love personality.
> 
> FOREVER ALONE.


I understand what you meant though.

Yeah, I think that it is just a matter of social acceptance & pop culture. If feminine men are all on T.V. and magazines, making money getting famous than it will probably weigh heavily as a cultural influence. Although geeky and awkward men also have a butt load of success and money, they aren't really ever the face of pop culture.

Since some rock stars & movie stars dress girly, young women start liking girly dressing guys lol. I think it's really that simple.

When the New Boyz, Kanye West & Lil Wayne started wearing scarfs, vans and skinny jeans that look all of a sudden became hot to a lot of the youth.

If geeky awkward men were the face of pop culture, making music, all on T.V. talking about how geeky and awkward they are..maybe younger females would fall into that trend as well.

As for actual facial and body structure, I think the attraction from that just comes from science.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Legendary said:


> Today society is encouraging men to be more feminine. To women, is this true? Why or why not and to men, do you see it?


 ???

That's the same guy (even has the same pimples). It looks like the pic on the left is just more zoomed in or something.

I think for a good comparison, you'd have to pick two completely different guys.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I seem to be attracted to Asian guys with feminine/boyish features... :um


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Somewhere I'd heard that women prefer more feminine faces on males because it denotes certain qualities like empathy and sensitivity which is an advantage for raising children. And also that women on the pill prefer feminine faces because the pill messes with their hormones or something thus choice in males. :/


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

I've always like slightly feminine guys o:
Not to the point where they're basically your bff, but you know...

I dunno, I was never (and still not) into the whole tough guy/buff guy/bad boy kinda thing. Never appealed to me. I prefer compassionate, passive, artsy/intelligent, passionate guys. If that makes sense o:


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I like both, but maybe prefer the 'feminine' one. One possible reason is the more masculine one, reminds me of being stronger or more aggressive, and then I associate that with my abusive dad. Not sure though..


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Legendary said:


> Same guy with manly features vs same guy with eyebrows done, less jaw and slightly more girly haircut and eyes is better to compare than green guy with different features and blue guy with different features.


 So like I said, it's the same guy. He doesn't look girly to me. At all. He looks exactly like a dude in both pics.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Huh.. I dont know. I would say I dont like feminine guys.. but I do like the second picture a lot more. So I guess I like more feminine looks better. But.. looks... not personality...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Judging by some of the posts in the Post the cutest GUY you've EVER seen thread, you would think you were in the cutest girl you've ever seen thread, I guess there are a lot of women who are becoming more attracted to.....fem guys..can't say I'm one of them.

First pic is definitely more attractive, I've always loved sharp jawlines, none of this baby face crap :teeth


----------



## Koolio (Feb 25, 2012)

Johnny depp, zac efron, and most of the guys from twilight are NOT girly... They're pretty built body wise. Depp looks nothing like a girl, have you seen him lately? Bad comparisons.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Legendary said:


> The one on the right has done eyebrows, jaw isn't as strong and looks softer. You say he is younger because young boys have girl features but he is the same age if not the same man.
> 
> Think this
> Manly
> ...


The PeeWee guy hasn't been around in 20 years. I don't think he counts as proof of what women prefer NOW.

And sorry, if you google Zac Effron and the two male protagonists from Twilight you'll notice that they don't even LOOK feminine in any way. It just sounds like you dislike them and are trying to discredit their success worth as a person by saying they're unmanly i.e. gay, although I'm sure you're also one of those people who are quick to add that there's nothing wrong with being gay, per se.

Edit: One of your posts suggests that you're skinny and awkward, which would make you feminine. So even if it's true that women prefer feminine guys, I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Connect the dots. *WHY* are they becoming more feminine?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Legendary said:


> Elaborate on your ideas please. Thanks haha, I am curious.


What school of thought, societal influence or political agenda could be the causation of the genders moving closer together?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yuck, no. I wish this trend would go away.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

This conversation came up in my class in collage recently and generally it seems to be true yes.

Sucks, I have absolutely no feminine aspects aside from being slim


----------



## luceo (Jan 29, 2011)

Legendary said:


> Depp is like the number 1 fem guys out there, a simple google search would have articles on this. Depp has super soft teddy bear presentation and wears make up in most his movies.


If wearing make up in a movie is what makes you feminine, then every actor is feminine.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

komorikun said:


> The one on the right looks like he hasn't finished puberty yet (14 years old maybe?) and the one on the left doesn't look terribly bright and I sense a jerk vibe. Anyways brown hair is a turn-off.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

low said:


> Connect the dots. *WHY* are they becoming more feminine?


Women complaining about wanting a "sensitive man" and some men confusing that to mean they want an effeminate man? The obsession this society has w/ looks, material possessions, and status? The invention of the TV show Queer Eye for the Straight Guy (seems like that's when this trend took off)? Too many sheep in the world?


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Women complaining about wanting a "sensitive man" and some men confusing that to mean they want an effeminate man?


I instinctively thought of Goldielocks when I read this.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

EastWinds said:


> I instinctively thought of Goldielocks when I read this.


Ha, why is that?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Excuse me not at all.....

everyone form twilight is feminine?????*shrugs*


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

whatever happened to the good old days when men were men and nobody questioned what being a man was, despite the fact that "manliness" was never exactly a static thing???


----------



## catelyn (May 13, 2012)

Not really. I do like long hair on boys but that doesn't mean they're ''girly''.
Why does it matter, anyway? A guy's a guy, no matter what he looks like.
But I did have a crush on this really skinny, kinda feminine guy and when I hugged him I was affraid I'd break him lol.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

tea111red said:


> Ha, why is that?


Usually when women say that they mean they want a man more in the middle, not too far right, not too far left. Very similar to Goldielocks and her porridge preference.

A bit off topic, copied from wiki:

"The Goldilocks principle is derived from a children's story Goldilocks and the Three Bears in which a little girl found a house owned by three bears. Each bear owned a separate copy of many things, such as food, beds, etc. After testing each of the three, Goldilocks determined that one was always too much in one extreme (too hot, too large, etc.), one was too much in the opposite extreme (too cold, too small, etc.), and one was "just right"

Most people are just like Goldielocks :lol and will pick the option that is just right most of the time. It is very similar in theory to how some women want a man's man with a sensitive side.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

EastWinds said:


> Usually when women say that they mean they want a man more in the middle, not too far right, not too far left. Very similar to Goldielocks and her porridge preference.
> 
> Most people are just like Goldielocks :lol and will pick the option that is just right most of the time. It is very similar in theory to how some women want a man's man with a sensitive side.


Haha, that's a good comparison.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

men have been grooming their eyebrows for decades...?? it isnt feminine 2 me


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Feminine -- clingy, dependent, needy, girly or bisexual - HUGE turn off to me.
If that is how you are as a guy, that's cool - but relationship wise for me - it doesn't and
won't work.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

they are both ugly to me lol :')
I like it when a guy takes care of himself like his hair skin hygiene..
why should only women take care of their appearence?
So if taking care of your appearence as a guy is feminine then hell yeah I <3 feminine guys 
but not like doing his nails wearing make up and wearing a lot of sprakly jewelry thats just ****ing weird..and scary..but yeah doing your hair for half a hour why not if the result is smoking hotness :$


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Mirror said:


> The one on the left looks like he could protect me from an angry bear better than the one on the left.
> 
> However, the one on the left looks like a football player, and I don't date football players.


what's the difference you see between the left & right?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sanria22 said:


> Somewhere I'd heard that women prefer more feminine faces on males because it denotes certain qualities like empathy and sensitivity which is an advantage for raising children. And also that women on the pill prefer feminine faces because the pill messes with their hormones or something thus choice in males. :/


Yeah because mancho man who just sits and watches sports all day while drinking beer, has little communication or relationship skills to deal with any emotional issues that come up in the relationship. He would rather the conversation be over with as fast as possible so he can stick you to deal with it alone while he goes back to watching the game, though he might communicate once more, in the form of a request(or order) to bring more beer.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I like sensitive men but not feminine looking ones.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't prefer manly men, but I also don't like men who shave their pubes, groom their eyebrows, wax their chests, etc. I've just always been more attracted to guys with a slight build.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Would having long hair in a ponytail be feminine? I think someone probably painted his nails when he wasn't paying attention, unless he really did it himself. I would otherwise never do that.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Feminine looking guys are a huge turn off for me.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

I didn't even realize that society encouraged men to look more feminine in Occident. It's the case of Northeast Asian countries like South Korea though... and from my experience of living there, I can tell that it's a big turn-off for me. Their standard of men's beauty is not of my taste, and also they're very metrosexual... Hated the fact that they cared for their appearance even more than me >.< Having feminine facial features is one thing (also you can't help it), but behaviour and the way you care for your appearance plays a big role on how feminine you look.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Legendary said:


> You must shave, all women want hairless men with eyebrows done better than theirs. You must take longer to get ready than even the woman. Pony tails are in, get manicures too. You also have to put oil all over your smooth *** skin.
> 
> But anyway, Pony tails on men do not work unless you are a guitar player or something famous.


I don't do any of that. I wear a ponytail because I'm too bothered to go cut it to be honest, and having short hair only made me more self conscious of my appearance so I sort of use long hair to hide my face? I think it varies person to person, people have their own reasons for their own appearance, unless some people are blatantly trying to attract the opposite sex by being being that way. I do it because it's comfortable with me. Makes me less self aware of who I am. I'm actually out of the door before anyone else I throw some clothes on and wait 10 minutes for any else to actually get ready, though I make sure to use whatever Hygienic items I need to use (Brushing teeth, Deodorant, wash face, etc.) I would like to maintain my own body hair because it usually grows too much and sometimes can get really uncomfortable.

I'm also rather confused with this gender traits we keep putting on people, does it make me feminine if I like pink? Is it wrong for a girl to like blue? Aren't we trying to tear down gender stereotypes or supporting them?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Everyone likes different things.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

catelyn said:


> Not really. I do like long hair on *boys* but that doesn't mean they're ''girly''.
> Why does it matter, anyway? A guy's a guy, no matter what he looks like.
> But I did have a crush on this really skinny, kinda feminine guy and when I hugged him I was affraid I'd break him lol.


Boys not men, you nailed it right on the head.



EastWinds said:


> Usually when women say that they mean they want a man more in the middle, not too far right, not too far left. Very similar to Goldielocks and her porridge preference.
> 
> Most people are just like Goldielocks :lol and will pick the option that is just right most of the time. It is very similar in theory to how some women want a man's man with a sensitive side.


They want Paul Walker in his prime.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Long hair on men is not always feminine. I just happen to be into 80's thrash metal and prefer keeping my hair long. I will only cut it if it becomes noticeable that it's thinning.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> I don't think so. Today's society just seems scared of equality and not accepting of people that are different.


I agree!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It just all depends.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I prefer more feminine looking men to stereotypical masculine looking ones, though really I think every man should strive to be in between, at least when it comes to emotion, personality, and tastes.

Guys, there is no shame in being sensitive enough to understand the woman you're with, there's no shame in crying over things that actually matter, or even crying in commiseration with someone. It is possible to be both a tough man and a sensitive one. You just need to know what situations call for which.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

successful said:


> what's the difference you see between the left & right?


The one on the right has a rounder face than the one on the left, who has a square-ish face and seems like he would have more body mass. Each face is attractive, the one on the left just looks a bit more aggressive.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

It depends on the women...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Certain feminine traits I do like on men, such as: big eyes, long eyelashes, luscious lips (rather than thin lips), shaved armpits, some makeup can be nice, and little interest in sports.

But other feminine traits I can't stand, such as: chubby/round cheeks, long hair, soft body (sort of chubby with little muscle)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> It's not even how about how they look -- to me -- it's about how they act.
> I can't stand a *whiny mama's baby* -- dependent, feminine guy.


This one needs more explanation.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm aware that they're both the same person, but the version on the right looks like a lesbian. lol

Some girls prefer effeminate looking men, but for the most part I think most women are into manly (looking) men.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't stand macho men, but I also don't want a guy who is too passive.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> This one needs more explanation.


I mean a man who acts like my child rather than a partner.
sorry I slanged out a bit much there.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I like manly men.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I mean a man who acts like my child rather than a partner.
> sorry I slanged out a bit much there.


Well I don't know too many men who act like children, I dunno what you consider to be child-like behaviour for an adult male, but at the same time I see many women who say they want a guy who doesn't act old and stuffy and is still youthful in both appearance and energy. I'm not sure you can have it both ways.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Legendary said:


> Today society is encouraging men to be more feminine.


I think that is correct.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

No


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

leave me alone said:


>


yes this is truth right here^^..............anyways i shave my chest however not a bone in my body is feminine


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I prefer men to look like _men_, but to each their own.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> I think that is correct.


But what about:



















and


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

falling down said:


> But what about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, well played.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

falling down said:


> But what about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't they all in their 40s? The new action movies staring Vin Diesel and The Rock are garbage in my opinion.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> Aren't they all in their 40s? The new action movies staring Vin Diesel and The Rock are garbage in my opinion.


But they've all been in many action films over the last decade or so. 1 must also not forget,


----------



## behave (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you mean like a girl in a guy's body kind of feminine or someone who has girly traits?

I'm a guy and I have a crush on this dude for agesss. I like im more than any other girl.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

behave said:


>


If this is wrong, I don't wanna be right. :heart


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

no


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I prefer rugged, manly men


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> Well I don't know too many men who act like children, I dunno what you consider to be child-like behaviour for an adult male, but at the same time I see many women who say they want a guy who doesn't act old and stuffy and is still youthful in both appearance and energy. I'm not sure you can have it both ways.


haha, there are plenty of immature guys -- looking for a mom type role
rather than a girlfriend - someone to cater to them -- pamper them in selfish ways and never give in return.


----------



## alternate (May 2, 2012)

Well:

I'm masculine on the outside but feminine on the inside?? What do you make of that!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> haha, there are plenty of immature guys -- looking for a mom type role
> rather than a girlfriend - someone to cater to them -- pamper them in selfish ways and never give in return.


In what way?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> A turn off - for me.
> 
> What part are you asking about?
> 
> ...


What? Seems like you think guys are looking for a maid. If I wanted a ****ing maid, I would hire 1.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> What? Seems like you think guys are looking for a maid. If I wanted a ****ing maid, I would hire 1.


That's YOU -- but there are guys like that - I KNOW - I used to date one!


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

behave said:


> Do you mean like a girl in a guy's body kind of feminine or someone who has girly traits?
> 
> I'm a guy and I have a crush on this dude for agesss. I like im more than any other girl.


this guy looks like he barely woke up and dragged into work...and really doesn't want to be there. I don't think that's attractive.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> That's YOU -- but there are guys like that - I KNOW - I used to date one!


At the same time I don't see anything wrong with each other taking care of each other. Isn't that what love is supposed to be?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> At the same time I don't see anything wrong with each other taking care of each other. Isn't that what love is supposed to be?


well of course. I wasn't referring to that.
Taking care of each other is give and take - not give give give give give give give give give. 
I sadly lived like that once. I out grew it and dumped his ***.


----------



## Depraved (May 22, 2012)

Also another related question, do you girls seem to like the skinny blokes with abs or men with better overall muscle development. "Buff" looking if you will.


----------



## Depraved (May 22, 2012)

And also is height an important factor?


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

no.. they want manly men.. LIKE ME!!!


----------



## Depraved (May 22, 2012)

Manly men don't exist now they are indeed a myth. This is the age of the skinny facebook ripped POW looking little manlet.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

alternate said:


> Well:
> 
> I'm masculine on the outside but feminine on the inside?? What do you make of that!


I'm an enigma wrapped in a riddle :banana


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

Toppington said:


> If this is wrong, I don't wanna be right. :heart


LOL! :rofl


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Some of them prefer guys who look like boys. That's kinda creepy, but who am I to judge other people's taste?


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully. :blush


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't see these pictures that everyone else seems to see, but I think that most women want a _sensitive _guy, not feminine.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I prefer a happy medium. I don't especialy like macho guys, who hang around with their buddies, go to the gym every other day, obsess about cars and football etc. As for feminine guys... the type of guys who take really good care of themselves, continuously using facial creams, obsessing about clothes etc... not for me either. They seem more like friend material, like gay friends could be for girls xD.

So yeah, I don't mind sensitive, so long as they don't act overly girly and too much like a sport obsessed caveman~


----------

